# moving to San Diego



## princehalla357 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wanted to know of any PHA lodge i can visit when I move. I hail from buffalo ny. MWPHGL NY ST.JOHNS lodge 16.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Sup Traveler.............the website for the Prince Hall Affiliated Grand Lodge in Cali is:
mwphglcal.org    

The address is:
Free and Accepted Masons, PHA, State of California, Inc.
9027 S. Figueroa St., Los Angeles, CA, 90003
(323) 242-2393

My Brother, I looked at their website, and they showed TWO subordinate PHA Lodges in San Diego:
Fidelity Lodge #10 and Gibraltar Lodge #58.............No individual websites or phone numbers listed, but I'm sure the Grand Lodge can get you some contact information for the Brothers down there..........Hit me up once you get moved, and let us know how things are down there..............good luck, and keep in touch..............                                                                                                                                                                                            Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA, F&AM, Houston, Texas*


----------



## princehalla357 (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely will let you know how it's going. Thank you for the quick response, and information. 

Travel light. Brothers


----------



## princehalla357 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey brother moving in 2 weeks any brothers from San Diego on here? I'm looking for any info on employment thanx


----------

